# Evangelical Synergism v. Roman Catholicism



## Marrow Man (May 27, 2009)

How closely related are the soteriologies of evangelical synergism and Roman Catholicism? Here is a clip from James White's _The Dividing Line_ where he plays and comments on statements from William Lane Craig that are troubling close to an RC position.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQZBoHAmPeA&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Radio Free Geneva on The Dividing Line[/ame]


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 27, 2009)

I always enjoy these apologist (William lain Craig) until they mention the reformed faith.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 27, 2009)

Here is another video where Bruce Ware points out that a libertarian free will position actually does damage to the doctrine of inerrancy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eHjQHMWp1M]YouTube - A Few Problems With Arminianism and a Case For Calvinism[/ame]


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (May 27, 2009)

LOL

You're not even safe in your own Sunday school class room with James White on the loose. He's like Chuck Norris!


----------



## tdowns (May 27, 2009)

*Can't wait...*

to see this when I get home. Can't get it here.

I remember when I first listened to the White Horse Inn, and they compared Calvary Chapel and how close it is to Rome, which is Ironic, because, Calvary Chapel is so Anti-Rome...

Bottom line, all roads lead to Rome, the minute you stray from Biblical Christianity which clearly teaches the doctrine of grace.

Of course, I also think, Craig's theolgy (as well as Calvary Chapels') effects the Doctrine of God as well.

From what I remember, Molinism (which is the position Craig takes) is an acceptable position in Roman Catholicism, so, I can see how Craig would sound Roman.


----------

